# Toilet leak?



## cincycuse (Feb 10, 2013)

I noticed (barely) some dark staining around the perimeter of the toilet. I assume the wax ring went bad (3 years old). Is it common for a ring to go bad or perhaps I have a bigger issue. The toilet didn't rock any, it was secure and the flange is solid. Any suggestions?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Are you a plumber?


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Beat it rook!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have maintenance accounts with a lot of homeowners, we schedule wax ring replacement every 3 months. So at three years you are way overdue.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Debo22 said:


> I have maintenance accounts with a lot of homeowners, we schedule wax ring replacement every 3 months. So at three years you are way overdue.



We replace the flange every time.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Toilets on wood floors such a wonderful idea


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

the closet collar is upside down.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you better use clear silicone instead of the wax ring, at least 3/4 inch thick..that will seal real good.....till is squishes out the sides, then just wipe with finger..


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> I have maintenance accounts with a lot of homeowners, we schedule wax ring replacement every 3 months. So at three years you are way overdue.


 That would be an awesome contract. $150 a pop


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

On a second look, if I'm seeing it right, he has bigger issues than he thinks.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> On a second look, if I'm seeing it right, he has bigger issues than he thinks.


I cant tell if those are cracks in the pvc, looks like string or something hanging maybe..


----------

